# How to buy paint that matches Pantone color ?



## gregplus (Jun 11, 2013)

I want to buy paint that matches Pantone color.

Pantone color code is: Blue Process C

At Home Depot and Lowe's they have no idea what color is that.
According to Pantone and some color professionals it should be standard and should be no problem to match that color.

Does anybody know how to buy paint of this color?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

gregplus said:


> I want to buy paint that matches Pantone color.
> 
> Pantone color code is: Blue Process C
> 
> ...


Go to a real paint store, not a box store... Problem solved.:blink:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Most of the majors that I've dealt with have developed matches for colors like this.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

even in 1990 Calif had conversions for their machines. 

And also computer color matching systems


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Yup go to a real paint store. 

My last client told me she had a gallon of behr premium plus ultra that I could use. She had to go to Home depot to get a second gallon, but they told her it was their old colour number and couldn't match it for her without having the can in front of them, even thought it was a behr colour number. 

She told me that and we both had a good laugh and she told me to just go buy a couple gallons from a real paint store that I had originally planned on.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Depending on what Pantone chart it is from, maybe easy, maybe harder. Pantone as you know is ink used in print media, but they do have a line of paint and color charts to match. Depending on which your color is from, most paint stores will probably need a fan deck anyway. I know SW has the pantone paint colors in their master match computer, but not the ink deck. We always had one handy.


----------



## daveschappell (Feb 7, 2021)

This is an old forum thread, but I didn't see the official link suggestion from Pantone. In their Help section, they have this:



> Pantone has licensed My Perfect Color, a leading provider of spray paint and other paints, to match PANTONE Colors in their product lines. For help with MyPerfectColor products, please visit www.myperfectcolor.com/pantone


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Here in Canada, none of the big 3 could match a pantone colour, as of last month.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Make it easier on yourself. Hand them the colour fan for the brand of paint you're going to use. Tell them "here ya go, there's probably 3k colours here you can choose from." Problem solved. Actually, that's not true. I've done that many times only to have them come back with something from another brand. If they're that dense/stubborn, take it to your store and get it colour matched. Customer approves, carry on. Customer doesn't approve...hand them back your colour fan.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Make it easier on yourself. Hand them the colour fan for the brand of paint you're going to use. Tell them "here ya go, there's probably 3k colours here you can choose from." Problem solved. Actually, that's not true. I've done that many times only to have them come back with something from another brand. If they're that dense/stubborn, take it to your store and get it colour matched. Customer approves, carry on. Customer doesn't approve...hand them back your colour fan.


I've run into this issue a few times.... A company wants to match a colour from their website. It's a colour that doesn't exist on any colour deck in the real world, just a digital colour. Hex code. Looks different on every phone screen, computer screen, and different printed from different printers.... Such a pain in the ass.


----------



## MaderaInkDesigns (Mar 13, 2021)

daveschappell said:


> This is an old forum thread, but I didn't see the official link suggestion from Pantone. In their Help section, they have this:





daveschappell said:


> This is an old forum thread, but I didn't see the official link suggestion from Pantone. In their Help section, they have this:


This is great. I was able to match the specific Pantone color a customer requested. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Packard (May 2, 2018)

Interestingly I had Benjamin Moore match a Sherwin-Williams color (emerald green, the color not the paint). 

In the can the B-M looked different than the S-W in the can and I was concerned. On the cabinets once dry the color match was excellent. I do wonder if these paints will age the same seeing as they seem to come by the same color by different routes. The B-M is a lighter color in the can (noticeably lighter) than the S-W original.


----------



## Tapwater (Aug 24, 2015)

Masterwork said:


> Here in Canada, none of the big 3 could match a pantone colour, as of last month.


Where in Canada are you!? I’ve only needed this done once (so far)- 2 colours to match from a logo/brand. Luckily I got a store manager with 20 years on the job on the first call. Mind you this was...3 years ago...


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Region of Waterloo, Ontario. Who did you use?


----------



## Tapwater (Aug 24, 2015)

Went with Dulux.


----------

